# kyle Rittenhouse trial recap?



## Game master arino (Nov 11, 2021)

Since I dont want to shit up the Kyle thread any further does anyone have a good recap of the trial so far? I would watch NBC on youtube but they and the AP are editing out all the good parts. And I dont have the time to watch a bunch of 7 hour streams because I am not a neet.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Nov 11, 2021)

Some slimy retards argue while some kid's life is getting wrecked. The case shouldn't even be in a court, but now months from the kid's life were turned into hell.


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Nov 11, 2021)

I can honestly see him getting convicted. I havent kept up with proceedings massively, but I've heard the jury looks to be just as under the influence by violent nogs and Antifags as the Chauvin trial was.

It's time to take the void pill.


----------



## 5t3n0g0ph3r (Nov 11, 2021)

nigger of the north said:


> I havent kept up with proceedings massively, but I've heard the jury looks to be just as under the influence by violent nogs and Antifags as the Chauvin trial was.


You should really watch it rather than "hear" about it.

@Game master arino The prosecution is shooting themselves in the foot and is on thin ice for almost forcing the judge to rule a mistrial.


----------



## Oliveoil (Nov 11, 2021)

To words: Malicious prosecution.


----------



## Game master arino (Nov 11, 2021)

5t3n0g0ph3r said:


> You should really watch it rather than "hear" about it.
> 
> @Game master arino The prosecution is shooting themselves in the foot and is on thin ice for almost forcing the judge to rule a mistrial.


yeah but are there any videos of the trial that cut out all the boring parts?


----------



## NigKid (Nov 11, 2021)

Game master arino said:


> yeah but are there any videos of the trial that cut out all the boring parts?


Just watch the clip where the witness torpedoes the entire argument of the prosecution.
The judge hates the DA the DA hates the judge, DA showed kyles tiktok Account and asked him about call of duty, it's an autism fest like no other but still kind of boring because court.


----------



## Justtocheck (Nov 11, 2021)

@Game master arino  you should really watch the prosecution opening statement and defense opening statement and Kyle on the stand. It's worth the full view. That's a pretty good summary.

There are witnesses that are pretty irrelevant. The most relevant one would be Grosskwrotz. And also the medical examiner. But really if you watch the openings and Kyle you'll be pretty covered. Also, I know it seems like 6 hours of the Kyle trial is a lot, but just skip the breaks and judge blabble to make it shorter. Get to his statements.


----------



## King Fructose (Nov 11, 2021)

kid went pew pew pew and now a bunch of nignogs are gonna put him behind bars


----------



## Solid Snek (Nov 11, 2021)

A good summary:


----------



## CAPTAIN MATI (Dec 2, 2021)

This is the single best recap of the entire trial.


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Dec 3, 2021)

Try to be best
‘Cause you're only a man
And a man's gotta learn to take it
Try to believe
Though the going gets rough
That you gotta hang tough to make it
History repeats itself
Try and you'll succeed
Never doubt that you're the one
And you can have your dreams!
You're the best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
Fight ‘til the end
Cause your life will depend
On the strength that you have inside you
Ah you gotta be proud
Starin' out in the cloud
When the odds in the game defy you
Try your best to win them all
And one day time will tell
When you're the one that's standing there
You'll reach the final bell!
You're the best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
Fight ‘til you drop
Never stop
Can't give up
Til you reach the top (FIGHT!)
You're the best in town (FIGHT!)
Listen to that sound
A little bit of all you got
Can never bring you down
You're the best!
Around!
Nothing's gonna ever keep you down
You're the Best!
Around!


----------



## StarDreamer2002 (Dec 3, 2021)

Kyle is a racist and even when not going to jail, he is traumatised for life and therefore got what he deserved.


----------



## Jones McCann (Dec 3, 2021)

The good guys won.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Dec 4, 2021)

Kid defends himself from mob, shoots three guys, internet begins shrieking for his blood, half of them somehow believing the guys he shot were black, the other half essentially outing themselves as pedophile apologists.

Kid is found not guilty on all counts, internet split between shrieking for his blood, seething/coping and trying to find ways to ruin his life.

But for us, it was Tuesday.


----------

